# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Bots and Programs >  gw2Minion vs Viper

## shurick47

any idea which is better?

----------


## KuRIoS

I will be doing a review on Gw2Minion soon, most likely this weekend, so far I am quite impressed

----------


## daihatsou

-----deleted-----

----------


## warble00

> I will be doing a review on Gw2Minion soon, most likely this weekend, so far I am quite impressed


Will that be posted in this forum?

[edit] I guess not. Just notice the date of your post.  :Smile:

----------


## mmogolds001

Of the two, mmo minion is the better.

----------


## Lavillana

GW2Minion is the only bot that consistently works for me in every zone with Guild Wars 2. It fights, gathers, and much more.

----------

